# Is throwing away monetary coins bad luck?



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm not saying this because of superstition, but is it wrong to do so?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

I was once told "god won't bless you more money if you're throwing away the money you already have".

Stopped throwing away coins after that. I'll just leave it in a random public place now if i dont want to keep them.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

we often throw coins in the holy rivers..its considered religious...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL It's your money, you can throw it away if you want. 

At least throw it in a fountain that donates the coins to a charity. Just sayin...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't believe in bad luck so no. I guess not. But why would anyone throw away money?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm willing to take any coins you wish to rid yourself of.

Krugerrands (and the like) would be much preferred over pennies, though all are acceptable.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

People throw away coins? Really?


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

It's actually _good_ luck to throw coins in here.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

offbyone said:


> People throw away coins? Really?


It bothers the hell out of me to see Coins in my car cup holder & in my pocket...

I used to throw them out all the time....$1-$10 worth of coins, don't care they got thrown out. Now i just put them in the jar & turn them into dollars at coinstar or sit them somewhere for someone to pick up if it's .5-$1.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

It's not bad luck, but it is wasteful. There are so many better things you could be doing with loose change.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bad luck? No! Stupid? Yes!

Put them in a jar and add to it every day. Soon you have enough to do something with.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Who the **** throws away coins?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

successful said:


> I was once told "god won't bless you more money if you're throwing away the money you already have".
> 
> Stopped throwing away coins after that. I'll just leave it in a random public place now if i dont want to keep them.


_"Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich man to enter the kingdom of God."_
I'm not sure God would bless people with money nor even that money should be considered a blessing.

I have my money in my bank account, so it's rather hard to throw away :b
But nah, it wouldn't be bad luck. You might not be able to afford that snack on your way home that you got in the mood for, but that's not really about luck.


----------

